# Last WW2 Italian Ace Luigi Gorrini



## le_steph40 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hello,

Maybe already posted...
The last Italian WW2 Ace Luigi Gorrini passed away on 8 November aged 97. Credited with 19 victories (24 for other sources).
After the war, he was a friend of numerous other Aces like A. Galland, R. Stanford-Tuck, P. Townsend, J. Steinhoff and many others. He had fought in the sky of the French Riviera, the Channel, Libya and northern Italy. He was shot in 1944 by a P-47 and seriously injured in his back, his call sign was "Vespa 2".

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## fubar57 (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 14, 2014)

Wow you don't hear about Italian aces at all, and here the last one has passed. Sad.


----------



## Elmas (Dec 18, 2014)

Luigi Gorrini, un piacentino asso dei cieli - Gruppo Ricercatori Aerei Caduti Piacenza


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 15, 2015)

Missed this....


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2015)

Me too...


----------

